
My New Plan to Climate-Proof Lower Manhattan - spenrose
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019/03/bill-de-blasio-my-new-plan-to-climate-proof-lower-manhattan.html
======
spenrose
Excerpt: "South Street Seaport and the Financial District, along the eastern
edge of Lower Manhattan, sit so close to sea level — just eight feet above the
waterline — and are so crowded with utilities, sewers, and subway lines that
we can’t build flood protection on the land. So we’ll have to build more land
itself. Over the coming years, we will push out the Lower Manhattan coastline
as much as 500 feet, or up to two city blocks, into the East River, from the
Brooklyn Bridge to the Battery. The new land will be higher than the current
coast, protecting the neighborhoods from future storms and the higher tides
that will threaten its survival in the decades to come. When we complete the
coastal extension, which could cost $10 billion, Lower Manhattan will be
secure from rising seas through 2100. We’re going to build it, because we have
no choice."

